# Nova's Baby Bump & Foaling Thread ...*Update* Baby Arrived!



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

We're passed the halfway mark,so time to start a thread to follow Nova's progress in her baby bump and foaling journey. 

Basic info on momma-to-be and her baby daddy:

PF Modern Universe,aka Nova
1997 chestnut tobiano American Saddlebred 
16.1 HH
Pedigree: Pf Modern Universe Saddlebred 
ASHA/ASHAC/PtHA registered
Nova is a PtHA World Champion,ROM and ROE earner,Canadian National Champion,and proven producer of same. She's now retired from showing and enjoying life being an occasional mom and a great trail horse. A neat mare with a great old bloodlines,good conformation,talent,wonderful movement,a sweet temperament,and pretty to boot! This will be Nova's 4th foal.


CHC Passion And Success,aka Shawn
2010 black American Saddlebred
16 HH
Pedigree:Chc Passion And Success Saddlebred 
ASHA registered
This handsome young stallion combines some of the best breeding in Saddlebreds today; his 5 generation pedigree includes over 35 Champion show horses,including 11 World & Res World Grand Champions,26 World & Res World Champions,13 Recorded Champions,and 15 Hall Of Fame Broodmares. Shawn was bred to produce and it is already showing in his limited number of foals on the ground,with a son being imported overseas and others already boasting in-hand CH titles as weanlings. He had a limited but successful show career as a yearling/2 yr. old in-hand. Talented,great conformation,royally bred,big movement,great mind,he compliments Nova well and I'm excited to see how the cross turns out! 

Baby is "due" June 1,and gender check at 60 days showed 95% filly. Nova is only heterozygous for tobiano so 50% chance of a tobiano foal,she is 3-for-3 so far with passing on that gene though,so I'm really hoping she continues the trend and gives me a spotted baby! Depending on her agouti status (know she's Aa for sure but possibility she's AA,so will be testing),base color will be chestnut or bay,with a possibility of black as well if she's only Aa. I will be waiting til after the foal arrives to decide whether I will be retaining for myself or offering for sale to an approved show home,but either way it should be an amazing foal!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow that will be an amazing foal!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Nova a month in foal


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

128 days in foal. Growing her winter woolies and getting a start on a baby bump!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

158 days


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

187 days. Nova's looking rather chubby.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy New Year's from Nova and the peanut!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She is lovely! I'll be waiting (im)patiently for the baby!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Subbing as well


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

That is going to be one gorgeous filly! Congrats!


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

You are going to end up with one spectacular foal, subbing


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Ooo! Beautiful mare and stallion. June seems such a long way off!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> Ooo! Beautiful mare and stallion. June seems such a long way off!


Tell me about it! It feels like I've been waiting so long already and still have 5 months to go.. *sigh* But it shall be worth it,this baby is going to be spectacular,I'm thinking. :wink:


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Nova showing off her baby bump,day 190.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

And just like that,we're at day 200


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Day 254..


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Gorgeous mare! This will be one stunning baby!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Gorgeous mare and stallion can't wait to see what the little one will be!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Nova 1 1/2 weeks ago, on day 285. Slowly but surely we're getting closer!
Baby's gotten much more active over the last little while, she drives her poor momma crazy sometimes with all her kicking and squirming.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She holds pregnancy well. I look forward to seeing this foal.


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Cant wait to see this foal! She's a really pretty mare...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Love your mare. She looks very similar to my girl with those old lines. Can't wait to see baby!!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Just over two weeks til Nova's 'due date'!  My, how the past few months have flown by..

Nova's starting to bag up and bum muscles are loosening.
She continues to hold her figure quite well, her big frame hides baby pretty good, but foal looks and feels to be sitting lower; movement is low down on her belly now rather than high in the flank area.
Her temperament is changing as well, she's gotten very docile and clingy, lol.

I'm so pumped for this baby; the sire's foal crop so far this year has been amazing, I love how his foals have great substance yet are so stylish, and this is an exciting cross as well, can't wait to see how it turns out! Fingers crossed she's baking on some spots, I'm hoping for a tobiano out of this cross.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

A couple of Shawn's (sire) fillies from this year, to give us a baby fix til Nova's presents hers. :wink:


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Nova's got 11 more days to go before she reaches 340 days, but I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't wait that long.. Had some big changes suddenly start happening yesterday: change in foal position, udder staying fuller (but not quite ready from the looks of it), muscles sunken around tailhead, loose vulva, decrease in appetite, spending quite a bit of time standing around acting mopey and uncomfortable, lots of tail swishing and kicking at belly, cow patty poops, she's definitely acting like she's thinking about getting ready for a baby. 
She might decide to wait another week or so, but she's officially under foal watch now. :wink:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She definitely looks ready, she getting so big


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Nova's still keeping baby captive! 
She looks and acts more than ready though, and we've got white milk, so can't be long now..


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol hurry up Nova!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

*Baby Has Arrived!*

He's here!! :happydance::happydance:
Yes, you read that right, he not she, my 95% filly is a colt. So much for the gender check.. Was hoping for a filly to retain as Nova's replacement but Nova does like her boys, nothing but colts from her so far.
I did get my spots though, and beautifully marked at that! Chestnut tobiano colt born at 4:50 am May 30th (delay in posting due to no internet). Delivery was fast and easy, although Nova retained the placenta and needed some help to get rid of that. 
This colt has legs a mile long and a gorgeous neck. He's got some unfolding and filling out to do, but he is going to be a stunner! I can see him following in big brother's footsteps and becoming another World Champion. :wink:
Now to decide on a name..


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats!! He is a handsome boy! Well worth the wait


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

He is pure legs!! :O


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He's adorable! Glad everything went ok and mama looks great


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

wow! Those are long legs! Congrats. He's beautiful.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh he is amazing! He does have a lot of leg!!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

He's does have crazy long legs. Both parents are well over 16 HH, so he comes by it honestly. Now that he's got the hang of them though, wow, what a beautiful mover he is!

He's a proud boy, three days old and he thinks he's all that and a bag of chips. :lol:
Already peacock of the pasture, he's going to dazzle in the show ring!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww what a cutie pie!! Is he a keeper?


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Man he's cute! Congrats!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Awww what a cutie pie!! Is he a keeper?



I wish! Unfortunately only have space for one more permanent equine resident, and reserving that spot for a filly to take over for my old girl. Hence why I was really hoping for a filly out of this pair.. Ah well, someone else will get to enjoy him!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

'Spark' is a week old already, and starting to fill out and grow into those legs, which he's managed to master. He's always on the run now that he can do it without getting tangled up, lol. 
He loves to show off, and will park himself and look around all proud-like, definitely can see the show horse breeding coming out in him already. He's quite the majestic little beast!
He just got started on haltering and leading lessons and is catching on quickly, although he can be cheeky. :wink:
Trying for Passion's Cosmic Flame for a registered name, and hoping I get it as it suits him to a T, I think.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

His expression cracks me up. He already looks like he is overseeing his land.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats on the handsome baby!!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Spark is over a month old now, and boy, this is one fancy colt! He just keeps getting better and better. Here's what he currently looks like. Rather handsome, I think.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He really has a showy look. Élan!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What a neat boy, he is handsome.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Now that is a beautiful boy! Congrats, his face just cracks me up, so full of mischief


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is a perfect example of "self-carriage". if every dressage horse looked like this . . .


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Passion's Cosmic Flame is now 4 months old. He's handsome and he knows it!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting all of the great pictures! I always seem to lose track of the foaling threads until months later. I really like how his splashes aren't gonna be hidden by the saddle. =D


----------

